# New computer won't recognize Kindle!



## jerseyjezebel (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got a new computer that runs Windows 7 64-bit.  My previous computer ran Windows Vista.  I bought my Kindle 2 a couple of years ago and never had trouble plugging it into my old computer.  This new computer won't recognize the "USB Device" and says my USB drive is malfunctioning.  I wanted to plug it in so I could transfer a document to my Kindle manually but it won't let me!  Also, my Kindle 2 seems to be charging while plugged into my computer, but the computer won't recognize it!  What should I do?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I connect my Kindle (3, admittedly) to a Windows 7 64-bit machine with no problems, so it isn't an inherent problem.

Somebody did report problems on here which they eventually diagnosed as the USB plug not fitting far enough into the USB socket on the PC to make a data connection - the power pins connect before the data pins so you could potentially get power but no (or intermittent) data connection.

Is it a laptop? Are the USB ports inset with a plastic surround? ISTR that was the cause of the other problem - the plastic surround was stopping the plug going all the way in.

If you have (or can borrow) a USB extension cable (plug to socket) or another  USB to Micro USB cable I'd try that and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## jerseyjezebel (Jul 30, 2009)

It is a laptop, but the USB ports aren't set in the plastic.  I tried pushing the cable in more to no avail.  The message said if plugging it into a different USB port doesn't work, replace the device.  Erm...no.  I just got a kickass skin for it from DecalGirl!  The new Kindle Touch looks good but I'm not ready to part with my baby just yet!  I've spent a lot of time in the hospital in the past year and a half and the Kindle has been a godsend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there another computer you could test it in?

Betsy


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Rh another uSB port. My laptop seems to have one that doesn't recognize when hardware (Kindle, camera) is plugged in but if I plug in to another it works.


----------



## jerseyjezebel (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried all the USB ports and the same thing happened.  What's weird is that I left it plugged in while I watched something on Hulu and when I finished, my Kindle was connected!  It's bizarre.  I have no idea how to make this happen again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently got a new computer.  It has 3 ports on the front.  The Kindle is basically not recognized in two of them, but there's no problem in the other.  Weird, but I think it has to do with whether they're fully powered or something.  Oddly, the two auxiliary ports that are on the speaker system also work just fine.  And, yes, I've also noticed that sometimes it doesn't seem to recognize it right away but then does after a few minutes! Go figure. Fortunately, I don't have to worry about it much as I send things via wi-fi most of the time.   I only discovered about the ports on the new compute because I decided I wanted the latest K3 firmware version and it hadn't come down automatically.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

Are you using the Amazon cable that came with the Kindle? If not, try another cable. Make sure it is a "data cable", because the cell phone recharging cables fit, but they don't always have data connections.



> I tried all the USB ports and the same thing happened. What's weird is that I left it plugged in while I watched something on Hulu and when I finished, my Kindle was connected! It's bizarre. I have no idea how to make this happen again.


Sounds like the cable is not, or cannot get pushed in all the way to make a good connection. Try another brand of cable, and make sure it's a DATA cable, and not just for charging cell phones.


----------



## jerseyjezebel (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm using the cable that came with the Kindle.  I don't know what other kind of cable to use.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Morf said:


> If you have (or can borrow) a USB extension cable (plug to socket) or another USB to Micro USB cable I'd try that and see if it makes a difference.


----------

